
Charles Moore’s Margaret Thatchers - allthings
https://thecritic.co.uk/moore-on-thatcher/
======
hylaride
Thatcher is an extremely fascinating woman (I say this as a centre-left
leaning person).

If you're looking for a very balanced view of her rise to power, exercise of
it, then fall go on youtube and search for the 3 part BBC series "Tory! Tory!
Tory!". It's amazing anybody, let alone a woman, pulled through it all (she
had exceptionally good luck with timing, especially in her early PM years).

~~~
Traster
And it's worth noting, that Charles Moore's biography is about as far away
from balanced as you could possibly hope to find.

------
apricot
As I clicked the link, I wondered what strange Forth construct was dubbed a
"Margaret Thatcher". Turns out I had the wrong Charles Moore.

~~~
timbit42
Me too. Why is this on Hacker News?

